# Billigs Kit - "Dragon" yacht



## Roger Banfield (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a model of a "Dragon" class yacht that I made several years ago and the rigging has rotted with age (and sunlight). Has anyone got a copy of the rigging drawings for this model they could let me have.
Many thanks,
Roger Banfield


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Roger,

Sadly, I don't have the requisite skills to build anything and some of our keen model builders will probably offer you more assistance however, I have found the following:

*This link* takes you to Billing Boats Dragen building instruction and *this one* shows a really clear photograph off the completed model. 

You could always enlarge the picture if required. (==D)


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

http://sailboatdata.com/VIEWRECORD.ASP?CLASS_ID=238

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Dragon_(keelboat)

http://www.maritimedesign.fr/images/maquette-bateau-dragon_hd2.jpg


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN Roger and good luck with the model. Did you by any chance sail with London & Overseas Freighters?

John T.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Had standard sloop rigged.
A delightfull boat, came in either painted hull or Varnish hull. (Varnish was better quality lumber.
I had one for a few yearsm used to sail her very fast. Had to because she leaked like a sieve and the fast sailing got me back to the dock before she sank.......
Prince philip also sailed a dragon.

Chas


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Still afloat: http://intheboatshed.net/?s=bluebottle


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

What a sweet boat, used to tend to one at a local boatyard, new paint and varnish every season.


----------

